# My Betta



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Took a couple pictures of my betta.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one beautiful betta!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's amazing. I'm convinced to try keeping one. Where can I get a beautiful betta like yours?!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Pamela. He loves the plants and wood you gave us.
Reckon, I got it from IPU Richmond, it is a half moon and I paid $24.99 HST included. He wont do anything to your plants. I just put him in a low tech planted 10 gallon with 2 duplicarus cory cats. Very easy to look after. I use the water from my aged barrel (meant for my discus) for him, once a week. Kids love him. He will come to you for food and sometimes lie down on a leave or something, very interesting.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow, beautiful pics and such a beautiful betta. Me drooling lol


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! What's a beauiful Betta fish u got there bro! He is amazing !


----------

